# ^^ndstitle-0953^^



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-0953^^


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2006)

Got it sorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

Enjoy the WiFi goodness people.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

Dumb question, but hey ho.

If I use this, can I play over Wi-Fi with anyone? And can I play single cart download play?

Apologies for the newbie questions, not trying to be ungreatful either, really appreciate the rips Thug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 20, 2006)

Doesn't work on Supercard unless you set the save patch position to DS Card save. I'm using Mario 64 original cart and the game plays fine.

I've played a couple of online matches too.


----------



## jayminer (Mar 20, 2006)

I would kill for a way to play this from my old GBA flashcart, the rom patches with loadme but I only get 2 black screens, I've tried with the Metroid Prime Demo in the DS Slot. bleh


----------



## DJBurkey (Mar 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get home and play this


----------



## DJBurkey (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Doesn't work on Supercard unless you set the save patch position to DS Card save. I'm using Mario 64 original cart and the game plays fine.
> 
> I've played a couple of online matches too.



When you do this does it overwrite your Mario 64 save data or does it make a seperate save file?  Sorry, I'm a n00b


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 20, 2006)

Could someone post a working sav file I could look at?

You may have to use RAIN to back it up from a DS cart.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't work on Supercard unless you set the save patch position to DS Card save. I'm using Mario 64 original cart and the game plays fine.
> ...



it will overwrite your mario 64 save data.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 20, 2006)

HA! On NintendoWifi it show some people online, but with no game listed! Opium is one of them. You guys playing Tetris?


----------



## Opium (Mar 20, 2006)

lol yep certainly am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it and metroid are friggin awesome! Pity I suck at tetris though.


----------



## Wacko` (Mar 20, 2006)

GBATemp tournament anyone?


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm buying Metroid but think I'll just play this on my M3. I love Tetris, but I'm tired of buying each version that comes out. I only need so many Tetris games.


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Mar 20, 2006)

Great release, been waiting for it, but having the old 'not being able to save' problem. 

Hopefully a fix will come out soon. I'll have to play Metroid instead. Ho well


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

Is this working with the G6 or M3 and saving properly? I'll test in myself in an hour, figured I'd ask and save myself the troubles.


----------



## Opium (Mar 20, 2006)

It's only saving on the G6 when you use the soft reset function to exit the game. So make sure that's enabled.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Doesn't work on Supercard unless you set the save patch position to DS Card save. I'm using Mario 64 original cart and the game plays fine.
> 
> I've played a couple of online matches too.


It won't even run on my SD card - "Unable to read the data. Plese turn the power off and reinsert the Game Card" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet I'll be able to solve this problem by myself in a matter of seconds. Just felt like posting


----------



## DJBurkey (Mar 20, 2006)

I've ordered my copy from Lik-Sang now.  i was gonna buy it anyway but the issues with Supercard and the top reviews have pushed me over the edge


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MC DUI @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...




So if I do this am I in danger of leaving a cart in that I want to keep a save on, booting tetris and wiping it?  I could really imagine myself doing that!

Maybe new supercard software/firmware could solve that problem?


----------



## apofaz (Mar 20, 2006)

doesn't work with mario kart ds on sc cf.


----------



## shunned_bozo (Mar 20, 2006)

if you use Tetris with a cart inserted in the superpass you'll lost your save game.
i tried with polarium and it wiped out my polarium save. backup it first with rain


----------



## Triforce (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> doesn't work with mario kart ds on sc cf.



The reason it's not working with Mario Kart is because its not 64k save type,

Ok well i used Super Mario 64 in ds slot, made sure i backed up the save 1st.

Yeah its working but if you try to quit WiFi you get 2 blank screens, i played 2 online friend matches and its not saving the WiFi stats for both of us, if you go to records yourll see Battles 0 Wins 0, single player saves fine though.


----------



## the_joeba (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm playing on my M3 and have no problem that i can tell!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm actually playing it online on sc sd, and with someone of this board al though it was random


----------



## DJBurkey (Mar 20, 2006)

Are these flashcart issues purposely done to stop piracy by Nintendo when coding, since it will probably take Supercard quite a while to patch this if ever (Puzzle Bobble still crashes)?  Or is it just new techniques they are using to make their coding more efficient?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 20, 2006)

Has anyone gotten this to work with LoadMe or NDSPatch?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Are these flashcart issues purposely done to stop piracy by Nintendo when coding, since it will probably take Supercard quite a while to patch this if ever (Puzzle Bobble still crashes)?Â Or is it just new techniques they are using to make their coding more efficient?



I don't think so...  Or why putting it on tetris ds and not on metroid ? it doesn't make sense.
The probable thing is : in order to reinit the ds, after 1° exiting in Puzzle Bobble, 2° Dying in resident evil, ect..., it uses some instructions that breaks supercard patching...
I think it is that simple.
I don't think M3 figured this case, they just made the right kind of patching whereas supercard team was a bit on the ugly side...


----------



## Triforce (Mar 20, 2006)

OK this is weird so i now play a few random 4 player matches and a 2 player random and it saved those battle stats just fine.
Strange why it won't save the amount of games you played/won in friend battles ?


----------



## pacha69 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> OK this is weird so i now play a few random 4 player matches and a 2 player random and it saved those battle stats just fine.
> Strange why it won't save the amount of games you played/won in friend battles ?




probably to keep the stats true. if it would save playing with a friend you could tell him let me win 50 times pls and your stats would be awesome.....


----------



## Triforce (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(pacha69 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OK this is weird so i now play a few random 4 player matches and a 2 player random and it saved those battle stats just fine.
> ...


lol yeah true guess i never really thought about it


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

Hopefully there will be a SuperCard update soon...

::crosses fingers::


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2006)

I never thought I'd be playing this more when Metroid Prime Hunters came out! Love all the modes, Metroid one kicks bum too.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

Hopefully there will be a SuperCard update soon...

::crosses fingers::


----------



## retrohead (Mar 20, 2006)

They could include the stats for each friend. I think we would be looking at Flash 4Mb saves for the games though. supercard users hate those!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

Dont work on the MK3 new loader


----------



## m_babble (Mar 20, 2006)

This Tetris rules.
Looks like theres a lot of stuff to master/unlock.
And Wi-Fi!!
This should be declared a mini-holiday.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Mar 20, 2006)

This game is EVIL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i tell you ITS EVIL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  kiss your girlfriend/wife/'partner' goodbye for the next few weeks (months even!?) cos this game will grab you by the bollocks and not let go until the battery runs down - or you stick Metroid Prime Hunters on...


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

What settings do I need to use for M3 CF?


----------



## Menacie (Mar 20, 2006)

Works with Supercard SD with superpass and Asphalt.


----------



## YodaJM (Mar 20, 2006)

On the M3 CF I used Trim, 4x, Soft Reset and it works flawlessly.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(YodaJM @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> On the M3 CF I used Trim, 4x, Soft Reset and it works flawlessly.


Just tried that exact setting and all I get is a black screen when I try to run it 

I've tried two different downloads of the rom too!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

4X No trim worked on M3 fine, played one level, will play more when I need to drop a deuce


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> 4X No trim worked on M3 fine, played one level, will play more when I need to drop a deuce


Hmm, just tried those settings too, again, just a black screen!

Are you using today's update of the Game software?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Mar 20, 2006)

trim rom, 4x, soft reset on M3 SD = no probs


----------



## tgc_9013 (Mar 20, 2006)

I play this on supercard SD, but I always get error 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.) when I want to play online


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(menace13 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Works with Supercard SD with superpass and Asphalt.




Thought you said you couldn't get it working?


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure what to do, any advice please guys?!


----------



## Costello (Mar 20, 2006)

With my M3, I was using an old firmware (E14 I believe) and it didnt work.
I upgraded to the last version (with the latest client too) and it worked fine including the saving


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 20, 2006)

tried on my M3 SD with No Trim, Normal.   Works flawlessly and saves correctly.


using firmware 16, and the 3.12 M3 GM...


----------



## Menacie (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(menace13 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works with Supercard SD with superpass and Asphalt.
> ...



Aye, I flashed the rom again and changed the saver type from SD card to DS card and also I was booting from flashme when I tried earlier.


----------



## faceless (Mar 20, 2006)

works with supercard sd and meteos...


----------



## Nero_ (Mar 20, 2006)

Wifi Push Mode is really fun. Just now I was just about to loose, but got a long one and made a tetris and short after he was a dead..


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay then, I've just updated to the 16 firmware, I'm also using the latest version of Gamemanager (released just today infact), I've tried putting the rom onto the card using the following settings:

Trim Rom
Fast-Boot
4x DMA

And I'm still getting the black screen whilst trying to load this up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: The firmware has got Bleach working though \o/


----------



## rkenshin (Mar 20, 2006)

why don't you just give up and use normal instead of fast boot?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> tried on my M3 SD with No Trim, Normal.Â  Works flawlessly and saves correctly.
> 
> 
> using firmware 16, and the 3.12 M3 GM...


Ditto with CF, works perfectly not had a problem with saves so far, only tried normal and catch though properly.


----------



## ateam (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm using an SD Supercard to play Tetris, and my game freezes after leaving the WFC, or after making changes to my wireless settings.  Anybody else experiencing this?  If so, what is your hardware setup?  Hopefully this gets fixed soon...


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2006)

Works fine on my M3 SD. At first it didn't work but then I upgraded the firmware and changed it to no trim and it works fine (so I'm not sure which one did it).


----------



## Nero_ (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ateam @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> I'm using an SD Supercard to play Tetris, and my game freezes after leaving the WFC, or after making changes to my wireless settings.Â Anybody else experiencing this?Â If so, what is your hardware setup?Â Hopefully this gets fixed soon...




That's a known Supercard problem I'm afraid. Happens to us all.. Only way to fix it is if they release an updated version of the supercard patcher software..


----------



## younglink11 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm getting two black screens when booting Tetris on my EZF3. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 20, 2006)

EZflash Powerstar II with EZclient 3.25= two black screens


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 20, 2006)

NDSpatcher wont even touch this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm a bit dissapointed...


----------



## id242 (Mar 20, 2006)

in the USA, BestBuy has this game for $29...

...though, its just a suggestion


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

We are in desperate need of an update for the SuperCard patcher software, it seems.

Blarghh.


----------



## younglink11 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm planning on buying this and Hunters reguardless


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > tried on my M3 SD with No Trim, Normal.Â  Works flawlessly and saves correctly.
> ...




Tried everything except Wifi and Catch,  no problems at all.

I usually never use "Trim" never really trusted it


----------



## aj522 (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried it fast, mission and endless worked fine.  Tried Wifi, worked fine too, it black screened when I exited wifi though.  Not a big deal as long as everything else works fine.  Game saved fine too, to ds card.  Haven't checked to see if it kept the stats on wifi.

Using Supercard SD, save to DS card, no trim, no igr.  Using Feel The Magic as the ds card.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

Heh, makes me wish I had a Feel the Magic DS card!


----------



## ateam (Mar 20, 2006)

To find out of you own a game with a Tetris-compatible save-type, check http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=28

Select "Save Type" and enter "64" in the search field.  I use Sonic Rush, currently.

Good luck!


----------



## palmarenko (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> trim rom, 4x, soft reset on M3 SD = no probs


Same with my M3 CF


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 20, 2006)

Anybody know if you can change your name instead of having to use your DS nickname? I couldn't find an option in the quick 2 mins I took to check for one?

I only played for ten minutes last night but I had to be "BEE" cause my DS actually belongs to my fiance.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ateam @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> To find out of you own a game with a Tetris-compatible save-type, check http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=28
> 
> Select "Save Type" and enter "64" in the search field.Â I use Sonic Rush, currently.
> 
> Good luck!




Cool, looks like ZooKeeper should work then. That's a free game bundle at Fry's, I bet Gamestop has a ton of em.


----------



## tazz212 (Mar 20, 2006)

How do I make it save to my Meteos cart?  Do I just have to have it in my DS Slot?


----------



## aj522 (Mar 20, 2006)

When you are convertering the rom with the supercard software, double click the cart in the menu and change saver patch to ds.


----------



## Triforce (Mar 20, 2006)

I would recommend you backup the Meteoes save 1st incase you ever want to put it back on again, unless you don't care for the save


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

I called GameStop... they don't have Tetris in stock, but they have boatloads of Zoo Keepers instock for $12 a piece. **evil grin**


----------



## Ranma13 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just played online with someone from NOA. Man did I get my butt kicked.


----------



## id242 (Mar 21, 2006)

Whahooo! I just got back from the little game/card shop up the street from me... T.DS out the door for $32.46


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> it will probably take Supercard quite a while to patch this if ever (Puzzle Bobble still crashes)?Â



Madagascar needs to save to a DS cart, and they never fixed that through a patcher/kernal update.  I'm hoping that was because it was shit, rather than because they didn't know how.


----------



## Thorisoka (Mar 21, 2006)

Back to the game itself, isn't there any way to start with a 6-9 speed level ? Or is it something to unlock ? (5 is just to slow in the Line Clear mode, compared to the original Tetris version, and i didn't even check if the marathon mode can reach more than 5)


----------



## Khar00f (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> I play this on supercard SD, but I always get error 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.) when I want to play online




Update your software game patcher to the latest ver. and patcht the game again. (had that problem myself with MKDS)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 21, 2006)

|                         Tetris DS *NDSPatch*                             |
|                                                                          |
|                                                                          |
|        Region ......: USA               Language ..: English             |
|        Release Date : 2006-3-21         Store Date : 2006-3-20           |
|        System ......: Nintendo DS       Filename ..: wrg-tdsp.ips        |
|        Size ........: Tiny IPS          Supplier...: Team WRG            |

|   Looks like some shit carts don't support our TetrisDS          |
|   release. Here's another way for you to play.                   |
|                                                                  |
|   Patch our wrg-tds.nds with this wrg-tdsp.ips, then rename it   |    
|   as .nds.gba and burn it to your gba flashcart without any      |
|   loaders. Enjoy!                                                |
|                                                                  |
|   Tested with EZ1 and F2A, works and saves perfectly.            |    
|                                                                  |    
|   Everyone join Tetris Online!                                   |    
|                                                                  |    
|     ------------------------------------------------------       |    
|                   Loadme2.0? Forget about it!                    |    


Get it here:

http://tinyurl.com/qjh33

[EDIT]  WORKS FOR SUPERCARD TOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WRG r0xing the scene


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 21, 2006)

Wrg rocks for sure!!!!
It now works great on supercard sd too...
Just apply the patch to the nds rom and then copy it to your sd card.No need to patch it with the supercard software.
I start to hate supercard team more and more ,no resident evil patch and now tetris.
I hope wrg will release a patch like this for resident evil ...


----------



## fryguy (Mar 21, 2006)

Works fine on SC CF too now.. This is so sweet!

EDIT: Just noticed it won't work online :/


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 21, 2006)

It may work on sc now but the loading time from the sd-cf card is big but at least thank to Wrg it is fully working.


----------



## Juli1000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well works without wifi


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

So if you use the patch how do you get it to save on supercard?  Takes ages to load, can't use wifi - Thanks, but I'll go back to saving on Mario 64 DS.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> So if you use the patch how do you get it to save on supercard?Â Takes ages to load, can't use wifi, I'll go back to saving on Mario 64 DS, thanks.


The save disappeares after 5 minutes i turned off my ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't use wifi so i can't test it but i think there is no reason not to play online...
I also don't think the loading time is a problem.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

Tried putting a save generated from the supercard software and the unpatched tetris rom in with the patched rom on the SD card, but still wouldn't save.  Just use a DS cart for now.  Can't really complain, the patch was made for GBA flashcarts, not the supercard.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tested and working on the Xrom 512.  Haven't tried WFC Wifi though...


----------



## pacha69 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will sound noobieish but how do i patch the damn rom ?

because in my supercard software i cant find anywhere to put the ips file....


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 21, 2006)

pacha69, grab LIPS, and IPS patcher tool here http://fusoya.panicus.org/lips/

Then apply the IPS patch to the Tetris DS ROM (when selecting the rom you'll have to to tell LIPS to show all files, so it recognizes .nds).


----------



## pacha69 (Mar 21, 2006)

thx a lot m8 worked great. Wi fi mode doesn't work, says can't connect with this wi fi id...


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 21, 2006)

So...what's Mario doing on the cover? Are there Mario modes in this?


----------



## bryehn (Mar 21, 2006)

how do you get stars for your ranking?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

Each mode has a nintendo-game related theme, mario is for the standard mode.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah, that sounds cool. What other games are used as themes?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

Zelda, Dokey Kong, Balloon Fight, Metroid


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 21, 2006)

So there's a patch... but you can't WiFi or save? Bummer. Getting closer though!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> Zelda, Dokey Kong, Balloon Fight, Metroid


Also Yoshi's Cookie. I find it odd that theres no Pokemon theme, perhaps its just NES themes then.  Love a sequel with a Punch Out mode, where you have to KO a fighter .


----------



## ozzyzak (Mar 21, 2006)

Is this problem everyone is having exclusive to Supercard?  It seems to be working flawlessly with my M3 is all..


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 21, 2006)

I fixed it.I kept the patched file as a .nds.The nfo said .nds.gba ;(


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 22, 2006)

Quick question, if I play online with the one I got on my M3 right now, and then buy the game, will I need to restart from scratch with Friend Codes, and rankings?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> Quick question, if I play online with the one I got on my M3 right now, and then buy the game, will I need to restart from scratch with Friend Codes, and rankings?



Yes, each Friend Code is generated by the combination of the game and DS.


----------



## goomba (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> Quick question, if I play online with the one I got on my M3 right now, and then buy the game, will I need to restart from scratch with Friend Codes, and rankings?



Actually *no*. If you backup your save file using a program like Rain or Etool(personally preferred), then write it to your real card when you buy it, it will copy your online info over. I bought Mario Kart and Animal Crossing, but when I got my supercard I was able to transfer my saves over and keep my online information.


----------



## compacho (Mar 22, 2006)

Goomba. Thank you for the useful info. Cause I really do wanna buy this eventually.


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(goomba @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, if I play online with the one I got on my M3 right now, and then buy the game, will I need to restart from scratch with Friend Codes, and rankings?
> ...



so, this rain or Etol thing, I put that on my M3 and put the real cart in the DS slot, and just transfert it?

Got any steps to follow to make a backup of my Tetris DS.sav from the M3 SD card and put it in the real cart?


----------



## YodaJM (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(goomba @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, if I play online with the one I got on my M3 right now, and then buy the game, will I need to restart from scratch with Friend Codes, and rankings?
> ...




Thanks for this info, thats what I was planning on doing with this and MPH.  I'll have to check out Etool, I have Rain ready to go otherwise.


----------



## goomba (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Zantagor @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> Got any steps to follow to make a backup of my Tetris DS.sav from the M3 SD card and put it in the real cart?



Yeah, there are instructions included with Etool, and I reckon they're pretty clear. Plus, the exact programs you use vary if you're using a Supercard or M3 (I use supercard), but both versions are included with Etool downloads. If you're having a problem with the instructions included, go ahead and private message me, but you shouldn't have any difficulties.
As for a download of Etool, just google 'er.


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone keeps getting disconnected with an error  98020?


----------



## the_joeba (Mar 22, 2006)

I keep getting disconected


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 22, 2006)

looking at the NintendoWifi forums, it's a widespread problem, probably the servers being overloaded.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm getting disconnected with error 98020 also.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2006)

I can imagine in the days after Tetris and MPH being released the servers might be under a bit of strain


----------



## kalibar (Mar 22, 2006)

The game works absolutely flawlessly for me on my 4Gb G6 Flash.  Played it for about seven hours yesterday while waiting for my delayed connecting flight at the Atlanta airport, and I just got done playing over WFC -- no crashes or blackscreens on exit.  I got it setup and working perfectly on the girlfriend's M3 SD as well... we haven't tried her copy online yet, but I'm anticipating positive results.  

Honestly, the continued unmitigated perfection this G6 flashcart spews forth is nothing short of astounding.  Couldn't be happier with it.

My brother has a SuperCard SD and his shit didn't work (save error), but after applying the IPS patch it's running nicely -- we did some three-player local wireless all using different flashcarts and it went down without a hitch.


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey yeah TetrisDS is a bit strange .. it's a few of those games that actualy work with multiplayer mode with difrent firmwares .. usaly you need to have the same firmware on the client NDS's to get it to boot ... but TetrisDS don't need it.. i wonder if it's a miss by the programers or something else is at play here.. maybe we can use this for something ?

like sending over firware program flashme DS 2 DS .. aka P2P


----------



## id242 (Mar 22, 2006)

There is usually a new release about once a day (DS or GBA)... it does seem as though that the entire "scene" has slowed-down to enjoy these two recent offerings from Nintendo, TDS & MPH...

...or am I just imagining these things?


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Mar 22, 2006)

I keep on having problems in this game... I am running it on my DS with a Super Card SD.

As stated before in this topic, I've used the Super Card software to make my game save to a real DS cart (I am saving it to Jump Superstars), disabled the "Restart"-something option (I am not at home, so there's no way I can check it) and it all works fine.
However, when trying to connect by Wi-fi to the online mode, I usually seem to get a "Unable to connect with this Nintendo WFC ID" error.
Yesterday, I tried to get some help in the IRC channel and  they told me to  erase my save and try again. I've done it twice, always getting this same result.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey as i told ya at IRC .. the error msg you are reciving is a bad NDS WiFi ID .. 

If you start wifi settings .. u get two chooise's .. one is the Wifi and then there's the Options in orange .. click this .. and then press the reset wifi id .. it's a 15 char long serial .. you should resive a new one .. and with this get a new FC codes .. so u might have to update all you game FC's .. 

Also try to use RAIN to 100% format the EEPRom on the DS game you have.. and then reuse the save.. and hope for the best.. if this still don't work i'd suggest trying with anothere game.. that use's the 64K EEPROM .. good luck.. and for freak sake buy this game!! it so rocks !!


----------



## tgc_9013 (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Khar00f @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I play this on supercard SD, but I always get error 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.) when I want to play online
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## apofaz (Mar 23, 2006)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Khar00f @ Mar 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...



ähm...software game patcher? you mean the supercard soft? i thought i shouldn't use that after applying the .isp patch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone here with a supercard who runs the game with working save?


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah sure .. working save is with a real DS game in it with a 64Kb EEPROM .. then u just use the raw rom patched through the SC patcher.. but if u don't got one .. CHEAP BASTERD as u are.. emm.. u ise a ISP patch on the raw rom .. and then just put that on ur SCSD and play it ;P with no extra patching .. but then u can't play wifi .. and it's hard to save .. as u need to use the GBA method of saving ..


----------



## apofaz (Mar 23, 2006)

what gba method of saving do you mean? for gba games i use the real time save - i don't know any other option. is there another? can you describe plz?


----------



## blindr (Mar 24, 2006)

save, turn off ds, turn it back on. Go to saver tab and hit the tetris.sav


----------



## OmegaII (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> EZflash Powerstar II with EZclient 3.25= two black screens




here they are two white screens .. 
EzFlash Powerstar II EZclient 3.25 ( doesn't really matter doesn't recognize NDS games anyway ) and EZPass 2 ( old version so I can only put the NDS game in that it was programmed for  .. which is Nintendogs joy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not the correct Save file type for this game. 2Mbit Flash instead of 64kBit EEPROM ) 

When I patch the game with an IPS patcher ( original + released patch ) then I can start it .. play it. But the second time it gives me white screens again.

No idea where the error really is, cause the game starts and doesn't report a save error.

Guess it's EZflash problems like always ...


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE(QazzaQY2K @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> Hey as i told ya at IRC .. the error msg you are reciving is a bad NDS WiFi ID ..
> 
> If you start wifi settings .. u get two chooise's .. one is the Wifi and then there's the Options in orange .. click this .. and then press the reset wifi id .. it's a 15 char long serial .. you should resive a new one .. and with this get a new FC codes .. so u might have to update all you game FC's ..
> 
> Also try to use RAIN to 100% format the EEPRom on the DS game you have.. and then reuse the save.. and hope for the best.. if this still don't work i'd suggest trying with anothere game.. that use's the 64K EEPROM .. good luck.. and for freak sake buy this game!! it so rocks !!



Already tried to do that several times (I mean, using the option that would let me reset my WiFi ID) and I keep on having this same problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was checking their FAQ and they say that "A communication error occured during connection to the server". Is it possible that the port the game needs to connect is closed in this Wi-fi hotspot and it can cause this error? (My latest error code was 61020)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 29, 2006)

Another patch has turned up (not sure if already posted) for SC users.
Thx to ReAlice!

link removed as it was the rom not a patch lol


----------



## fryguy (Mar 29, 2006)

I just tried it online, works perfect.

(Using FlashMe v6, SCCF)

EDIT: Saving works too...


----------



## pacha69 (Mar 29, 2006)

woot woot now lets just hope they release a patch for the sc sd users. would be nice


----------



## fryguy (Mar 29, 2006)

Seems like they already did http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=310...iew=getlastpost


----------



## joeglens (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes a new firmware!!!!! I am now able to play Tetris even if i have a 2Mbit save cart. haven't tried online yet


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 7, 2006)

why is tetris more reliable and fun than metroid?


----------

